# Rubuilt iMac G3 Graphite



## Slippery-Pete (May 7, 2007)

Hello All,
first post here, looks like a great site with a lot of collective knowledge and varied interests, so i am optimistic that someone will be able to help, or at tthe very least understand what i am about to attempt to explain as my problem and the reason i am posting.
I have recently rebuilt a G3 iMac from scratch, starting with the original OS9 install disks, applied updates from the Apple website, then proceeded to install OSX, again applying all the updates from the website. I also checked the firmware, which is up to date.
The situation i now find myself in, is my machine is not getting ALL the updates, to the best of my knowledge. This includes "third party" updates such as Quicktime and Internet Explorer.
I know this because I did have the machine runnning well, (why did i mess with it? only hindsight can answer that!) and all updates were there. I had the most recent version available for IE, as well I had Firefox installed. Now i cannot even run Firefox at all. In addition to this, although i have applied all the security updates according to the apple website (i am running OS X 10.1.5) the appearance of the finder windows and the overall function of the OS does not seem right. 
Does any one have any ideas, or has anyone seen this before? Did i do something wrong during the rebuild, maybe?
Thanks so much for any help!


----------



## Slippery-Pete (May 7, 2007)

in the subject by "rubuilt" i meant rEbuilt. Darn 3/4 size keyboard!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, 1st of all, ie 5 was the last version for the mac. ms has stopped supporting it, telling their mac users to sue safari. now with 10.1.5, it'll run differently than the other versions of os x, as well as look different. you should try to get a copy of 10.2 and update it to 10.2.8. now i'm not 100% sure of this, but ff2 and quicktime 7 may not even run on 10.1.5. you may need 10.2.8, or even some version of 10.3 for those, which is why i say you should upgrade to at least 10.2.8, as very little is compatible with 10.1.5 and older.


----------



## Slippery-Pete (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for the reply sinclair,
I do realize that a number of apps and utilities are no longer supported as the OS i am forced to use (because of the G3 chip) is a number of versions behind. My issue is, that at one time i did have things like safari, and FF, and a newer version of Mail, new-ish versions of Quicktime and iTunes. Even the version of Address Book that came with the "latest" update from Apple, is older than the one i had before i rebuilt. Now, in some cases, I can't acquire some of the software, nevermind the versions that i had before!
I can live with it if is a case where the software is no longer supported, but it seems strange to me that versions that were available, are made to be unavailable?
I guess i am just used to my Mac (and my overall impression of mac's) just running along with no issues. 
Might have to break down and get a new one, but it would be nice if i could get this one back to at least where it was


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, if you had safari, then you had to have been running at least 10.2, as apple never released safari for 10.1. so if you have updated your mac via software update in the system preferences, then thats all you'll get until you up to at last 10.2. but even with your g3, if the imac has firewire ports, you can install the latest os, 10.4, although it will run rather slowly.


----------

